# inspector code test



## cda (Mar 17, 2010)

can you pass the test???

http://colorvisiontesting.com/online%20 ... rationcard


----------



## steveray (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: inspector code test

I guess I did, Although the instructions were a little misleading, I kept looking for the star thinking it was mandatory that it was going to be there and the square was optional! Oh well! No blind inspector here!


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: inspector code test

What happens if I saw the Dog :shock:


----------



## cda (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: inspector code test

FM William Burns

I can recommend a good exorcist


----------



## beach (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: inspector code test

FM,

Did you hear about the dyslexic, atheist insomniac?

He lays awake all night wondering if there really is a Dog!


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: inspector code test

:lol:

I don't hear voices anymore just barking


----------



## CornFieldCode (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: inspector code test

I could not see pass my wife's bathroom tile. :geek:


----------



## peach (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: inspector code test

not color blind... blinder as I get older, but I can still see the red, amber and green in a stoplight.

Found all the little hidden critters...


----------

